# The birds from our window.



## Bodger (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been over to America on a number of occasions and you have some fantastic wildlife but IMO, the flora and fauna here in the UK takes some beating too. Here are just a few of the birds that we have coming to our bird table. I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Such cute, chubby little birds! Love 'em! What are they called?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Such cute, chubby little birds! Love 'em! What are they called?


The ones with the yellow "flash" & red faces are Goldfinches
The ones with the white X look more like chaffinches


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

I've only seen those types of birds in bird cages , it must be nice to have them visit you out in the true wilderness , you sure are very lucky


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Quazar said:


> The ones with the yellow "flash" & red faces are Goldfinches
> The ones with the white X look more like chaffinches


Those are not at all the goldfinches I see here on a regular basis. The goldfinches we have are almost all yellow, with black wing tops and sometimes black on the face or head (American Goldfinch or Eastern Goldfinch pictured). The ones in your picture are properly designated as European Goldfinches.

View attachment 17566


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

ptras said:


> Those are not at all the goldfinches I see here on a regular basis. The goldfinches we have are almost all yellow, with black wing tops and sometimes black on the face or head (American Goldfinch or Eastern Goldfinch pictured). The ones in your picture are properly designated as European Goldfinches.


The common name for the birds is in fact Goldfinches, 
athough technically you are correct with the European tag as there are many different varieties.




















LESSER or Dark-backed Goldfinch (Carduelis psaltria)

Interesting that although the American or Eastern Goldfinch is a member of the finch family, its Genus name is Spinus tristis, and also called Wild Canary.

There have also been several sightings of the European Goldfinch in North America since 2002


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds! We have Chaffinches here, as well as the Lesser Goldfinches. But American Goldfinches are _Carduelis tristis_.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the American ones, too. They are sunny in color and character. I grow them purple coneflowers which dry out and go to seed. Looks awful but my goldfinches are sooo happy about them!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the finches too. They really love our thistle seed feeder. Some of my favorite colorful birds are Cardinals, Goldfinches, Indigo Buntings, and Blue Jays  You can't beat any of those. Painted Buntings are impressive too, but we don't have them in NC


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bodger, I love your pics. Cute little guys. All we see are American Goldfinch, which are beautiful, but wouldn't it be nice to have an assortment like that. 

Do your finches change color come winter? Our goldfinches change to the same drab greenish color that the females carry all year. Come spring time, they start changing back again.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Pretty birds! We have Chaffinches here, as well as the Lesser Goldfinches. But American Goldfinches are _Carduelis tristis_.


Im not that up on the different genus of birds, but the pages in the books I referenced stated they were _Spinus tristis_, on further research, it transpires that the _Spinus_ is a yet a further subsect of _Carduelis_
 gets really confusing at times 

*Carduelis group*
European Goldfinch, Carduelis carduelis
Citril Finch, Carduelis citrinella - formerly Serinus citrinellus
Corsican Finch, Carduelis corsicana - formerly Serinus corsicanus

*Linaria group - linnets and Twite*
Eurasian Linnet, Carduelis cannabina
Warsangli Linnet, Carduelis johannis
Yemen Linnet, Carduelis yemenensis
Twite, Carduelis flavirostris

*Spinus group - American goldfinches and siskins*
American Goldfinch, Carduelis tristis
Lesser Goldfinch, Carduelis psaltria
Lawrence's Goldfinch, Carduelis lawrencei

*Northern siskins*
Eurasian Siskin, or Spruce Siskin, Carduelis spinus
Pine Siskin, Carduelis pinus
Black-capped Siskin, Carduelis atriceps
Antillean Siskin, Carduelis dominicensis

*Neotropical siskins*
Andean Siskin, Carduelis spinescens
Black Siskin, Carduelis atrata
Black-chinned Siskin, Carduelis barbata
Black-headed Siskin, Carduelis notata
Hooded Siskin, Carduelis magellanica 
Santa Cruz Siskin, Carduelis (magellanica) santaecrucis
Olivaceous Siskin, Carduelis olivacea
Red Siskin, Carduelis cucullata
Saffron Siskin, Carduelis siemiradzkii
Thick-billed Siskin, Carduelis crassirostris
Yellow-bellied Siskin, Carduelis xanthogastra
Yellow-faced Siskin, Carduelis yarrellii
Yellow-rumped Siskin, Carduelis uropygialis


Found this amazing pic of European Goldfinch in flight, makes it look huge LOL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lovely , wish we had those kind of goldfinches here...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a pretty bird.Thanks.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That bit of red really sets him off!


----------

